# Neglected 79p Planets by Hurst rescued from being discarded .



## deeslexia (Nov 23, 2011)

Having just found the Stokowski Lp for 50p and with Sargent on cd , I put the Hurst on the rejected pile .
Contour records from the early 70s - sold at 79p . Can't be any good ? 
Never transfered to cd .
Then I played it .
It's excellent ! I loved it .
There were a couple of enthusiastic reviews I discovered , but who cares when I have another opportunity to enjoy this work .


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

I am not fond of both Stokowski and Sargent on the Planets.
Andre Previn is good.
Sir Adrian Boult too.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Andre Previn's is my preference but Charles Dutoit and Sir Andrew Davis are also very good. Arkiv Music's website lists 88 recordings of the piece so there is a vast choice.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

deeslexia said:


> ...I put the Hurst on the rejected pile .
> Contour records from the early 70s - sold at 79p . Can't be any good ?
> Never transfered to cd .
> Then I played it .
> It's excellent ! I loved it .


I agree. I bought it when it was originally issued, on the basis of good reviews, and I found it very exciting, a well thought through reading. Acoustic is a bit swimmingbath like, but not objectionally so.


----------



## deeslexia (Nov 23, 2011)

I have added the 1967 Boult ASD2301 from the same 3 for a £1 source ...
with some easy listening stuff - even a double LP of the Promenade Concert Orch murdering classic chunks in 1961 - should be fun !
I don't usually do this stuff -execept for the Gunter Kallman Choir with echoes of a 15 year old's visit to the Black Forest and a cutie called Leni ! 
The other is a 1959 Decca SKL by Frank Chackesfield which has a stunning cover with overlapping music of showstoppers 
of the period . I may bin the record LOL , but I love that early Decca Stereophonic logo ! 
I am pleased that some else appreciates the Hurst though .

I would like the Previn though .


----------

